# WorldMark WM+A account



## vacationdoc (Nov 6, 2013)

I am thinking about buying a resell WorldMark account and the credits are listed as WM+A credits.  What does this designation mean? Thanks Judith


----------



## ronparise (Nov 6, 2013)

vacationdoc said:


> I am thinking about buying a resell WorldMark account and the credits are listed as WM+A credits.  What does this designation mean? Thanks Judith



I think that indicates a pre 2006. Thats when Wyndham introduced Travelshare. Pre 2006 purchases are designated WM-A and developer purchases designated TS, get certain benefits that resale purchases after 2006 dont get

Dont worry about it..the designation will drop off after the transfer because your Credits will become 2013 resale Credits


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 7, 2013)

A= Affiliates, which grants access to affiliates resorts (yellow dots)...It will become WM after transfer unless seller is your immediate relative.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 7, 2013)

The lack of access to affiliate resorts - (Which will happen when resale credits WM A+ are resold after 2006) does not justify buying retail


There are usually 1 -2 rooms at select Wyndham Resorts available at a 10 Month Window, you usually will have a better shot using RCI to exchange to those destinations

AZ - Used to be Flagstaff but no longer available
CA - I have seen the occasional room for Canterbury on bonus time - but not currently listed as an affiliate. 

CO - Wyndham Pagosa and Durango
TX - Wyndham La Cascada
TN - Nashville, Smokey Mountains and Fairfield Glade
FL - Panama City Beach, Sea Gardens, Palm Aire
SC - Ocean Ridge, Ocean Boulevard
VA - Kingsgate
MD - National Harbor ?
HK - Atlantic City
MA - Bentley Brook


Although it looks like a lot it's 800 rooms for 250,000 members so your probability of booking is .003328


The additional travel partner opportunities with Travel Share are over priced by 25 % when you only consider annual maintenance fees associated with the points required to redeem, completely off the chart if you allocate the purchase price towards the benefit received


----------



## vacationdoc (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the answer!  Yes, David, they were offering me travelshare points for only $3.15 a point!  I am trying to qualify for that exclusive "banned from updates" club but so far they keep paying me $100 to say no thanks.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 7, 2013)

vacationdoc said:


> Thanks for the answer! Yes, David, they were offering me travelshare points for only $3.15 a point! I am trying to qualify for that exclusive "banned from updates" club but so far they keep paying me $100 to say no thanks.


 
Looking at your portfolio, unless you bought resale - you look like prime pickings

A + Might also get you access to the South Pacific Resorts - but there is not enough Prozac to put me on a plane for 18 + hours


----------

